# Just going to leave this here...



## VandaL (6/12/14)

Don't have any info on this beside what's on the pic, seems pretty insane. WIFI vape, blow your clouds straight into THE CLOUD


----------



## HPBotha (7/12/14)

made for vooping --- so you can watch spongebob while taking a toot

Reactions: Like 1


----------

